# Off Road Challenge October 3rd in Cement City, MI



## sulsbury (Sep 18, 2009)

Town and Country Sports Center in Cement City, MI is holding it's second annual "Off Road Challenge" on Saturday October 3rd. There's a timed obstacle course, mud bog, and wheelie contest with trophies and prizes. There are divisions for m.u.v.s, 2x4s and 4x4s, and age groups for pee-wee and adult. the mud bog has a class and open class. admission is $3, and the events are cheap: $5-10 per event.
i help organize the event and it should be good one!

for more information check out www .cementcityharley . com
or give me a call at 517-547-3333

eric kelly


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Can I bring my big wheel?????


----------

